# Please help me



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

So I have a goat that is due for the first week of February.And last week I noticed that her udder was big. Now today I went out and she had a puffy vulva. Should I expect kids soon or put her in her own pen to get ready for kids? And this doe is not a first timer, this would be her second time kidding.So tell me what is up with her?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How do you know her due date?


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

ksalvagno said:


> How do you know her due date?


Well on sep 11 I saw the buck breed her.


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

finn'spygmygoats said:


> Well on sep 11 I saw the buck breed her.


And she never came back into heat.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Did the buck live with them?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Welcome to to The Goat Spot!

How long was your doe in with a buck?

When does are this far along, it's normal for their udder to grow and back end to get loose and puffy. Posting pictures of your doe, her rear end, and udder would be helpful.


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

ksalvagno said:


> Did the buck live with them?


he isn't our buck but we borrowed him from friends. He came on sep. 11 and went home in like November. But I watched him breed this doe and a couple others and they never went back into heat. the others have just started a bag, and none of them are first timers.


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Welcome to to The Goat Spot!
> 
> How long was your doe in with a buck?
> 
> When does are this far along, it's normal for their udder to grow and back end to get loose and puffy. Posting pictures of your doe, her rear end, and udder would be helpful.


I will try to get pictures as soon as possible


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Welcome to TGS.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Sounds like your doe is just getting ready to have kids in a month. Udder growth and a loose/puffy back end is totally normal for does when they are this far along. 😉 Is this your first time having a pregnant doe?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Welcome to The Goat spot family!!
If the first day of exposure was the day he came September 11, then she has time. Keep an eye on her but as long as there is no serious discharge or labor action such as restless, pawing the ground and so forth....shes just setting up. 

Best wishes


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

happybleats said:


> Welcome to The Goat spot family!!
> If the first day of exposure was the day he came September 11, then she has time. Keep an eye on her but as long as there is no serious discharge or labor action such as restless, pawing the ground and so forth....shes just setting up.
> 
> Best wishes


Um I mean every day she has been having a little bit of discharge. And also should I keep her in the little pen I made for her or let her out again?


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Sounds like your doe is just getting ready to have kids in a month. Udder growth and a loose/puffy back end is totally normal for does when they are this far along. 😉 Is this your first time having a pregnant doe?


No this is my second round of babies.
But thats year she grew her udder like 2 days before delivery. and she was a first freshener.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

If she kids this early kids won't be viable sadly. I would leave her out so she's less stressed unless they run a large pasture. If so then penning for the night to keep watch won't hurt. 
Is her udder super tight, like shiny tight? Or just enlarging but still has room to grow?


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

happybleats said:


> If she kids this early kids won't be viable sadly. I would leave her out so she's less stressed unless they run a large pasture. If so then penning for the night to keep watch won't hurt.
> Is her udder super tight, like shiny tight? Or just enlarging but still has room to grow?


it's tight but could get a little bigger


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I think she is setting up and hopefully will hold out until due date 😉


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Hello and Welcome to TGS
Sounds to me like she is right on track.


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

happybleats said:


> I think she is setting up and hopefully will hold out until due date 😉


I hope so!! thanks for the answers!


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

so you guys think she is a month away?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

A picture of her rear end and udder might help. Have you checked her ligaments? It's not the most reliable indicator, but it might give you an idea.


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

MellonFriend said:


> A picture of her rear end and udder might help. Have you checked her ligaments? It's not the most reliable indicator, but it might give you an idea.


yes I can feel her ligaments pretty good.


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

her udder is kind hard to see cause she has so much hair down there.
And I don't know how I can get pictures cause I am typing on a computer cause I don't have a phone. I am 13


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I don't have a smart phone either. 🤫😊 It is possible to upload photos from any camera if you have one. I could tell you how that's done if you need help. But if you can't get a photo that's okay too.

Her ligaments being hard still, means that she won't be going into labor any time soon. If I were you, I'd keep checking them daily or even twice daily if it worries you. If you notice them softening and then disappearing, it doesn't mean she kid right away, but if they are still hard, babies are not imminent.


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

MellonFriend said:


> I don't have a smart phone either. 🤫😊 It is possible to upload photos from any camera if you have one. I could tell you how that's done if you need help. But if you can't get a photo that's okay too.
> 
> Her ligaments being hard still, means that she won't be going into labor any time soon. If I were you, I'd keep checking them daily or even twice daily if it worries you. If you notice them softening and then disappearing, it doesn't mean she kid right away, but if they are still hard, babies are not imminent.


thank you! I would love for you to help me with the photos.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hi Welcome to TGS. As you can tell, we all LOVE pictures. That really helps us see. In most does, the last month of pregnancy the doe builds her udder. And since this is her second time, they get a little bigger. My does.udders get so tight, they look shiny. Thats usually the last 5 days before kidding. I have boers and cross boers & myotonics. Hope you get your pictures up soon.


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Hi Welcome to TGS. As you can tell, we all LOVE pictures. That really helps us see. In most does, the last month of pregnancy the doe builds her udder. And since this is her second time, they get a little bigger. My does.udders get so tight, they look shiny. Thats usually the last 5 days before kidding. I have boers and cross boers & myotonics. Hope you get your pictures up soon.


ok! will try on pictures


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Okay so first thing you are going to want to do is get your photo on the computer. Some cameras have a cord for doing that, and some you just take the SD card out of and insert that into your computer.

Down in the reply box you are going to want to click on the little paper clip icon down there next to the one that looks like two chains next to each other. If you hover over it with your mouse it will say "attatchment".

It will bring up your file explorer and from here you'll need to either go under "pictures" or find your SD card which in my example is called "SDHC" You'll click on either of those and go through the different files until you find your picture.









When you find it, you'll click (might have to double click) on it and then press "open" It will then load underneath the reply box.









Once it is done loading you can click "full image".









And voila! That should be it! If you have any questions don't hesitate to ask!


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

MellonFriend said:


> Okay so first thing you are going to want to do is get your photo on the computer. Some cameras have a cord for doing that, and some you just take the SD card out of and insert that into your computer.
> 
> Down in the reply box you are going to want to click on the little paper clip icon down there next to the one that looks like two chains next to each other. If you hover over it with your mouse it will say "attatchment".
> 
> ...


Thanks!! that little one is so cute! is it one of your goats?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

finn'spygmygoats said:


> Thanks!! that little one is so cute! is it one of your goats?


Yes it is. 😊 Her name is Murphy and she's going to be a year old in March. That picture was from when she was a few days old. 😘


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

It is normal for a FF to not get an udder until right when/right before she kids, my FF last year had no udder until when she was kidding and it slowly filled. As a 2F she should start getting it earlier, so that part is normal. Her vulva getting swollen/looser is also normal. Sounds like i have a 2F due right around the same time as yours! i dont have an exact breeding date for her tho cuz i was too busy to keep an eye on her in the buck pen, but she's due in between 1/30 and march. Her udder has not started filling yet, but her vulva is getting looser and her attitude is the worst its ever been 🤣 i cant wait for her to kid, for the babies and for her to go back to her normal sweet self 😂


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

well my goats are free range around the yard. so when we brought the buck home, I locked all 11 goats in with him for the first day. the next day I let them all out. all 11 does that I have were all with the buck at the same time, so lots of babies coming!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh goodness. Will be a long month of kidding lol
We dont run our buck with the girls but one year we did get every one bred the same month. All due in March except a few who held out for April. We had something like 33 babies born in one month!! I didn't sleep that whole month. It was crazy.


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

happybleats said:


> Oh goodness. Will be a long month of kidding lol
> We dont run our buck with the girls but one year we did get every one bred the same month. All due in March except a few who held out for April. We had something like 33 babies born in one month!! I didn't sleep that whole month. It was crazy.


that sound terrible! well thanks for the heads up. will have lots of babies running around!


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

finn'spygmygoats said:


> that sound terrible! well thanks for the heads up. will have lots of babies running around!


I also think some of mine will kd in early march also.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I lived off coffee and adrenalin lol. You will be fine. Just breath and enjoy the excitement oh and have plenty if kidding supplies ready. I really like using puppy pee pads to catch babies on. 

Best wishes


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

h


happybleats said:


> I lived off coffee and adrenalin lol. You will be fine. Just breath and enjoy the excitement oh and have plenty if kidding supplies ready. I really like using puppy pee pads to catch babies on.
> 
> Best wishes


thank you! Best Wishes to you also!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes my boys have 3 herds of does they stay with for 3 months. All my does start this month, thru April.lol Usually they are more spaced out...but ohhhh nooo. Not this year..Jan. March & 1 in April...lol Krazy fun!😂🤪


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Yes my boys have 3 herds of does they stay with for 3 months. All my does start this month, thru April.lol Usually they are more spaced oylut...but ohhhh nooo. Not this year..Jan. March & 1 in April...lol Krazy fun!😂🤪


that's a lot of goats!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes it is...but I love it. I just dont do well with "Goat Math" lol lol they just keep on being too cute to sell. Lol I usually keep a couple, but sell the rest. I have a listing..JKMKB 2021 breeding 2022 kidding if you want to look at all my goats....well most of them anyways. 😂


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Yes it is...but I love it. I just dont do well with "Goat Math" lol lol they just keep on being too cute to sell. Lol I usually keep a couple, but sell the rest. I have a listing..JKMKB 2021 breeding 2022 kidding if you want to look at all my goats....well most of them anyways. 😂


how many goats do you have together?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

27 goats, 1 horse, 2 LGDs, 3 dogs, 15 chickens and 1 peacock. ...so far. Because 19 are pregnant. 🥰


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

Moers kiko boars said:


> 27 goats, 1 horse, 2 LGDs, 3 dogs, 15 chickens and 1 peacock. ...so far. Because 19 are pregnant. 🥰


wow!! we have 11 goats, 4 horses,50 cows,35 chickens, 4 cats, used to be 3 dogs but now 2.  And of corse all of the little babies coming!!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Man...you guys have me feeling like I need more animals! Would that be empty barn syndrome? 4 goats, 4 rabbits, and 37 chickens here. 3 of the goats are pregnant and there will be tons more rabbits come spring.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

OMG... and I stress over having 14 goats and 1 very spoiled house bum, I mean dog. We have 5 does due next month and that is enough for me lol Last winter was insane, we had 4 due about the same time right before New Years. We did induce 2 of them to kid on my day off - their due date since I was worried they would go overdue and have multiples. They kidded at the exact same time (4am) on Dec 30th, my daughter was on one side of the hay feeder helping clean/dry babies and I was trying to get the other mama to stop trying to steal that mom's babies and go on the other side of the feeder to have her own, it was pretty hysterical. Then another doe was trying to come steal everyone's kids so I had to lock her in the barn aisle (lol). Got everyone cleaned up, nursed, moved into stalls, went in to take a shower and my daughter calls me mid shower, her other goat is pushing, she sees a sack. Back out in the barn to deliver more babies.

Ideally, it was funny, but exhausting lol! So yeah if I can avoid that kind of crazy I'll be okay (maybe). 

As for does bagging up or looking close, it is always nerve wrecking. We have a 2nd timer due 2/14 - our first due that looks huge for her little self and her girl parts are very elongated and floppy looking, udder is starting to fill out. Last year she had triplets and very little milk, so I worry about that this time too and hope she'll even make it to her due date. I keep the colostrum replacer on hand for emergencies especially since I don't have any real colostrum stored or know of anyone right now that I can get some from.


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

Rancho Draco said:


> Man...you guys have me feeling like I need more animals! Would that be empty barn syndrome? 4 goats, 4 rabbits, and 37 chickens here. 3 of the goats are pregnant and there will be tons more rabbits come spring.


I tries a rabbit one time but I really didn't like on how you have to clean it so often.


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

HoosierShadow said:


> OMG... and I stress over having 14 goats and 1 very spoiled house bum, I mean dog. We have 5 does due next month and that is enough for me lol Last winter was insane, we had 4 due about the same time right before New Years. We did induce 2 of them to kid on my day off - their due date since I was worried they would go overdue and have multiples. They kidded at the exact same time (4am) on Dec 30th, my daughter was on one side of the hay feeder helping clean/dry babies and I was trying to get the other mama to stop trying to steal that mom's babies and go on the other side of the feeder to have her own, it was pretty hysterical. Then another doe was trying to come steal everyone's kids so I had to lock her in the barn aisle (lol). Got everyone cleaned up, nursed, moved into stalls, went in to take a shower and my daughter calls me mid shower, her other goat is pushing, she sees a sack. Back out in the barn to deliver more babies.
> 
> Ideally, it was funny, but exhausting lol! So yeah if I can avoid that kind of crazy I'll be okay (maybe).
> 
> As for does bagging up or looking close, it is always nerve wrecking. We have a 2nd timer due 2/14 - our first due that looks huge for her little self and her girl parts are very elongated and floppy looking, udder is starting to fill out. Last year she had triplets and very little milk, so I worry about that this time too and hope she'll even make it to her due date. I keep the colostrum replacer on hand for emergencies especially since I don't have any real colostrum stored or know of anyone right now that I can get some from.


That sounds like a lot of work. Now these couple days all 11 goats are starting to have puffy back ends. So I better be ready!!


----------

